# How big are your tanks?



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I am curious here on what size of tanks everyone has here? And how many?

I personally have 3 tanks and one that I am going to build. Smallest is 30g, 55g and 180g and my future build project is 400g tank.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

its not the size of the tank its whether you know how to use it


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

5-10 gallon
1-15 gallon 
1-20 gallon 
1-30 gallon 
4-50 gallon
1-90 gallon 
1-600 gallon


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm jealous!

Right now I've got..

2 x 10 Gal
33 Gal
65 Gal 
90 Gal (at the office)

I'd have more if space and time permitted


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Im the only one here without mts 

any time Ive tried to have 2 or 3 tanks it makes me hate aquariums.

just one immaculately maintained 55g here


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

MacFish said:


> I'm jealous!
> 
> Right now I've got..
> 
> ...


Don't be jealous at the moment my tanks are my full time job and what I do for a living until my work visa goes through. Then it will still be a source of income but probally not as many fish, shrimp snails etc. It can be time consuming but I absolutely love my new fish room aka the basement.  Allthough having the fishroom was _supposed _to deter me from putting a tank in every room in my house, according to my husband. Anyone who's been to my house will tell you that didn't work out so well for him lol.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

5 - 1 gallon
2 - 5 gallon
4 - 20 gallon
2 - 30 gallon
1 - 30 or 45..gallon not sure LOL


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Pablo said:


> its not the size of the tank its whether you know how to use it


... no its all about size baby...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Currently filled I have
1 65gallon (community)
1 50gallon (community)
1 10 gallon (shrimp)
1 5gallon (breeder)

Currently empty (planned)
1 65gallon (community)
1 40gallon (breeder)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> Currently filled I have
> 
> Currently empty (planned)
> 1 65gallon (community)
> 1 40gallon (breeder)


We have to do something about that lol.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

4-15g
5-29g
2-35g
2-60g
1-90g
1-100g
1-125g
and a few empty 35's


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> 5 - 1 gallon
> 2 - 5 gallon
> 4 - 20 gallon
> 2 - 30 gallon
> 1 - 30 or 45..gallon not sure LOL


Really? You have 9 tanks?? Shit man...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

dr_sudz said:


> ... no its all about size baby...


Nuh Uh!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Really? You have 9 tanks?? Shit man...


not including the 3 foot tank for the snake, cham cage... bird cage... waaaayyy too much.  ....oh.. and the empty xtra 20 gallon.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I am really envy.
I only have:

1 -110G
3 - 29G
1 - 20G
1 - 15G
2 - 5g
1 - 2g

I would've keep going save the fact that I don't have enought time to take care of the tanks.
Ultimately though, I want a rack of 20G to properly breed my plecos.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Nuh Uh!!


You feeling a little shamed right now? I personaly don't worry about it myself.. 
Some of us are blessed more then others lol.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I should be asking what fish your passionate about as well. Sounds like you have some good fish rooms, or houses full of tanks lol.

I personally love rays, (thats whats going into my big tank eventually) and arowana's, the two of the most graceful fish around IMO


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

5x5.5
5x10
2x12
1x15
1x29
1x80

Mean=14.7


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

PPulcher said:


> 5x5.5
> 5x10
> 2x12
> 1x15
> ...


What kind of fish do you keep in your 5.5ers?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Pairs of small killies like A. striatum, Fp. scheeli.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Don't worry Kat... that empty 65 and 40 gallon tanks will have water in them this weekend... Harold delivers the 40 and my substrate for the 65 tomorrow.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

(In use) 125, 120, 65, 45, 30, 20, 16" cube (how big is that?)

Then there's two 10's out on the balcony where I grow algae on stones for my hillstream loaches......and an empty 30 breeder sitting on the floor of my bedroom.

KnaveTO, I heard that you got the 40 from Harold. I was asking after your whereabouts so I can arrange to return that round flat thing to you. Check your PM's and drop me an E-mail  

Martin.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I need to adjust mine 

2 x 10 Gal ( one in use)
25 Gal ( thanks Violet )
33 Gal
65 Gal 
90 Gal (at the office)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> Don't worry Kat... that empty 65 and 40 gallon tanks will have water in them this weekend... Harold delivers the 40 and my substrate for the 65 tomorrow.


Did ya put stuff in em yet? Yeah yeah yeah I'm an enabler, whatever.  Or are you holding off for those zebra's?  I traded a bunch of stuff today and ended up with more pleco's then I even knew exsisted.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, I'm coming late to the thread, but

Full
1 - 100 gal
1 - 65 gal
1 - 35 gal

Half full

1 - 10 gal

Empty
1 - 125
2 - 90
1 - 75
4 - 65
2 - 50
3 - 35
12 - 20
12 - 10
5 - 5.5
5 - 3
3 - 2.5

I think. There may be more, I can't quite remember. One day, I'll have a fishroom again. sigh.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Just added another 3 ten gallons and one 5 gallon.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

You need help Kat  

Martin.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

MT-ED said:


> You need help Kat
> 
> Martin.


I'm beyond help....What I do need is a piston air pump and about $2000 for some new fish that I want.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Woah, westender. That's a lot of empty tanks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL West... you tank horder you...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Actually I was not able to get water in my tanks as I needed to paint the wall where they are going and got a nasty infection in my finger  

So they are empty still. But hopefully this weekend I can paint and fill them.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Badfinger were an excellent band  Hope you're feeling better.
When can I get the disc back to you? E-mail me [email protected]

Martin.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I know. Life changes and other things meant that I couldn't keep them up anymore. So now I've got them stored in my inlaws garage up north. I have a major problem with getting rid of aquarium stuff. I just can't seem to do it.

I keep dreaming that one day I'll have a proper working fishroom again. Truth is that the silicon in the tanks will probably have fossilized by that point.

sigh.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I totally feel with you on this point. my dw said that i could do the 400 but would have to give up the other tanks, because they are such a pain to move. the sad thing is we have moved 6 times in 5 years (last 2 with tanks) and it gets to be a bit much asking guys to move the big tanks around for you.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah - my tanks got to be a real pain when I moved. I made the huge mistake of keeping most of my fish over the move too. Getting settled took far longer than I'd anticipated and I lost fish due to neglect and other accidents that wouldn't have happened if I'd not been moving. In the future, I'll just find new homes for the fish before I move. I might keep one or two, but only if I am certain I'll be ready to rehome them right away.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a huge tank, 25 gallon Its not big, but its heavely populated with fish and plants. Hopefully Ill post pics soon


----------

